# Fin rot question



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I inhereted a half moon betta last week that looked like it had once had fin/tail rot. I thought it was fine because he had some nice deep blue fringe along the end tips of his fins and looked fine.
It might just be me looking for something wrong with him cuz I am obsessive like that but his tail seems to have more red in it than it did last week. It is not just at the tip, it extends, mostly on the long back fin, from the body to the ends of the tail. How do I know for sure if this is what is wrong? If it is this how do I treat it and will it affect the other fish in my tank? I will try to get a pic up asap.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

here's the best pic I could get


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

oops here it is


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks just fine to me. Beautiful fins


----------

